# calcium quit working



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I am kinda wishing I were dead tonight. I am so miserable . My butt is in spasms big time after running to the toilet a million times today!!!!!!!The calcium used to work for me but lately its not doing anything!!!!!!!!! I need some major drugs!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo depressed


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Go for Xanax. Bet it will stop the D. Take care.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Why will Xanax stop the D, what does it do to help out


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Major repeated D might be a GI infection, bad food...the Calcium won't overcome that.ANd IBS tends to wax and wane.Imodium might be a good stop gap for the days Calcium doesn't do it on it's own.For some people the Xanax calms down whatever it is in the nervous system that tends to keep symptoms going, or get them started. Particuarly if the GI tract in you responds to anxiety with diarrhea.K.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

My D was fist diagnosed as IBS-D but diet, GI meds did nothing. Went to a psychiatrist and was diagnosed as having D caused by anxiety. Started taking Xanax--a strictly anti-anxiety med--and the D stopped!!!! (It had been multiple daily D for six months.) Many of those who try it for D find it to be a miracle! Take care.


----------

